# Location of Ignition Coil for 65 GTO Tripower



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Could someone tell me where the ignition coil would be mounted on a 65 GTO with a Tripower intake? What type of holder would be used and where could I purchase the holder . When I bought the car it had a large aftermarket coil mounted on the Firewall which I have removed as I want to install a stock coil in the correct location. Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is an aftermarket bracket from *OPGI*. Below are pictures of the bracket on my 66 with a Carter 4bbl. The bracket was located in the same place for both years.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, '65 is the same. Mounted on the back side of the passenger side cylinder head.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

timmyg said:


> Could someone tell me where the ignition coil would be mounted on a 65 GTO with a Tripower intake? What type of holder would be used and where could I purchase the holder . When I bought the car it had a large aftermarket coil mounted on the Firewall which I have removed as I want to install a stock coil in the correct location. Thanks


you should buy a '65 shop manual from ames performance. its well worth it.


----------



## timmyg (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help and the pictures. I didnt know if the shop manual would go to that detail, but if it will, I will definately get one from Ames. I already got the wiring booklet from them.Thanks a lot


----------

